# "Project Glass"



## fmkaiba (Jul 8, 2011)

Sooo.. how long after project glass outputs a mass production model do you think it will take before someone makes an app to show us eachothers "power levels"

And i dont mean battery life... i am looking at you vegita


----------



## FatherSarge (Mar 12, 2012)

lol, well I heard the extremely optimistic "holiday 2012" thrown around last week in some articles but I doubt it. Next Spring seems a little more realistic for a mass prod model that won't do anywhere near the things the concept video says it will. That's a few years down the road I think. I'm waiting till they put the system into a pair of sunglasses


----------



## fmkaiba (Jul 8, 2011)

Hmm. I need to do more reading... its disapointing it might not work like the video..... will be interesting to see how these cell companies charge us for it..


----------

